# Simatic Manager / Projekt öffnen / Auswahl



## bernd81 (15 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Programmiergerät folgendes Problem:

Ich benutze Simatic Manager Step7 V5.4 SP4.

Immer wenn ich ein Projekt öffnen will und ich auf Datei öffnen gehe macht sich ja das Fenster "Öffnen Projekt" auf. 
Dann stehen alle bisher geöffneten Projekte zur Auswahl. Da ich viele gleiche Projekte an mehrern Stellen gespeichert und geöffnet habe sind jetzt natürlich unendlich viele Projekte, z.T. auch gleiche, zu sehen.
Das verwirrt ein bisschen da diese PG auch andere Mitarbeiter benutzen.

Weiß jemand wie man die Liste löschen oder bearbeiten kann?

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Juli 2010)

Unter Datei / Verwalten können Projekte "verborgen" werden. Alternativ dazu wäre natürlich auch, die nicht mehr benötigten Projekte zu archivieren und dann zu löschen.


----------

